

Ask HN: Need pair for job search in DC - francislima

I'm currently living in Washington, DC, and looking for work as a developer.  I'm finding it hard to get motivated to do the drudge work involved, so I'm looking for someone to pair with (think pair programming, without the programming).<p>Basically, I need someone (probably in a similar situation) who I can sit across from in a coffee shop who could give a thumbs up or encouragement or a quick review of a cover letter, while I do the same for them.<p>Anybody interested?
======
jivejones
I'd like a job in DC too, however being a Canadian I assume its hard.

